# Bindings for 2012 Burton Barracuda



## varth (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm looking to replace my flow the 5 bindings for my Barracuda. I do 95% freeriding and I'm a pretty big dude (230 pounds) and I have huge calves from running which from what I've read is somewhat relevant to choosing bindings. Price really isn't an issue if the value is there. I've looked at the various Burton est bindings but the text reads like nonsense to me, so I'm looking for some input before I buy.

Cheers,
Derek


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

don't bother with EST bindings, just get the reflex versions and if you change boards in the future, you won't be limited to only Burton. There's no real difference between EST and reflex anyways so don't worry about it.

Go with what your budget allows:

Genesis - most expensive, most comfy
Malavitas
Cartels
Missions


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Supra said:


> don't bother with EST bindings, just get the reflex versions and if you change boards in the future, you won't be limited to only Burton. There's no real difference between EST and reflex anyways so don't worry about it.


In this case there is a difference. Hinge. And it's kind of a big one.

OP: If you do expect to try and put these on a different board at some point then Reflex for sure. If these are effectively a dedicated binding for the Cuda then if you end up with 2014's get EST. The hinge is awesome.

I'll be putting the Genesis on my Juice Wagon. They are such a well designed binding for powder.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

the hinge was put in to mimic the natural lateral flex you get from disc bindings, and especially from reflex


----------



## varth (Oct 2, 2013)

I currently have no plans to get another board because im very happy so far with the Barracuda. Just for discussions sake I see that there's no mention of the Diodes, which are the most expensive. From looking at the 2014 new models compared to the 2013s I really cant see the difference between the two, is there any reason to not get last seasons version and save 120$?

Derek


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Supra said:


> the hinge was put in to mimic the natural lateral flex you get from disc bindings, and especially from reflex


No, it wasn't. What lateral flex are you getting from standard baseplates? Laterally Reflex bindings are stiffer than their hinged EST counterparts.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Are you referring to the diodes?

more expensive does not equal better.
Anyhow, getting last years model is a good way to save money


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

varth said:


> I currently have no plans to get another board because im very happy so far with the Barracuda. Just for discussions sake I see that there's no mention of the Diodes, which are the most expensive. From looking at the 2014 new models compared to the 2013s I really cant see the difference between the two, is there any reason to not get last seasons version and save 120$?
> 
> Derek


I think the Malavita is the only model mentioned thus far that didn't change for 2014. The Diode has a new highback that may or may not prove to be as stiff, the Genesis has a new ankle strap and ratchets, and the Cartel now has the Hinge on EST.

Diodes are overkill on a Cuda.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

varth said:


> I currently have no plans to get another board because im very happy so far with the Barracuda. Just for discussions sake I see that there's no mention of the Diodes, which are the most expensive. From looking at the 2014 new models compared to the 2013s I really cant see the difference between the two, is there any reason to not get last seasons version and save 120$?
> 
> Derek


2014 diodes have a new highback which includes a traditional forward lean adjuster on the back. The 2013 and 2012 (which I have and really like) had forward lean adjusted by the same screws that the highbacks were rotated with, it was a tricky system to use, and if you like to cHange highback angle often you will find it a hassle. Also the markings wear off so it's not easy to dial in settings. 

I'm not sure that the responsiveness and stiffness of diodes is essential for powder boards, the powder doesn't really push back. Diodes are super light and pair well with light weight boards with lots of carbon - custom x, vapor, mystery. 

My choice would be genesis for powder, very comfy with all the good tech, still lightweight.


----------



## varth (Oct 2, 2013)

Cool thanks for the input everyone, i'm going to try to get a buddy to hook up the 2014 genesis, if that goes through im going to get the 2013 and save myself the 120$.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Check out gear trade. I just picked up a like new pair of 13 genesis for $140


----------



## varth (Oct 2, 2013)

Just found 100$ of rei gift cards in my closet so I think imma go pick up the 2014s for 220ish, thank you again for the input everyone!!


----------

